
Under Covid you can have kids, or work. Not both - ceoloide
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/02/business/covid-economy-parents-kids-career-homeschooling.html
======
7174n6
Good article. But i'm not sure if she advocating all students need to return
to school full time or we should close down all businesses - in an effort of
fairness - until the pandemic passes?

~~~
mooreds
I don't think the author has any answers. Rather she's calling out the jarring
dilemma parents face.

If you ask me, I don't think there's any good answers, because we want and
need both--education of the children and the efforts of the adults.

